# Headlamp deflectors



## rl1 (May 24, 2007)

Hi All,
Can anyone help with the following: Going to France at the weekend and will be travelling at night, I have the headlight deflectors but no idea where to fix them. It is on a new style Ford Transit 2007 and the headlights have NO markings whatsoever, any ideas where these should be placed? Anyone else fitted them to a transit?

Many Thanks in Advance


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

What are headlamp deflectors? Sorry for the NOOB question!!

Gary.


----------



## rl1 (May 24, 2007)

Hi, They are the little stickers to deflect the headlights away from oncoming traffic as you are driving on the opposite side of the road.

Regards


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

If you have the Halfords stickers it is pattern 44 in the instructions. That is they are put on upside down and the 1 o'clock bit of the circular part bi-sects the centre of the bulb if looked at from straight ahead.

I found it best to shine the beam onto a white board and when the 'kick-up' part of the light was obscured then I knew it was positioned correctly.

Can't guarantee any of this but hope it helps.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

EdinburghCamper said:


> What are headlamp deflectors? Sorry for the NOOB question!!
> 
> Gary.


Gary, as said, the deflectors block some of the light from the headlights so that you do not dazzle on coming drivers when overseas. It is basically a bit of black sticky stuff.

You might also like to invest in headlamp protectors - these are a plastic cover that fits over the headlamps to protect the lens from stone chips etc. Many such covers are premarked where the deflector sticker should go.

Russell


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Guys,

Had no idea you needed these abroad.

Gary.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Should you buy Practical Motorhome you'll find instructions and pictures on applying headlamp deflectors in the (current) December edition.

I can endorse what is said about headlamp protectors; initially expensive at about £50 but very easy to apply a bit of black stick tape to the pre-marked areas of the polycarbonate shield. When compared with the cost of a new headlamp £50 does not seem so steep.

G


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Should you buy Practical Motorhome you'll find instructions and pictures on applying headlamp deflectors in the (current) December edition.
> 
> I can endorse what is said about headlamp protectors; initially expensive at about £50 but very easy to apply a bit of black stick tape to the pre-marked areas of the polycarbonate shield. When compared with the cost of a new headlamp £50 does not seem so steep.
> 
> G


If you can get head-light protectors for a Mk 7 transit this chap's site is very useful for making your own templates and it shows the correct positions for the tape

http://uk.geocities.com/[email protected]/

Since Formula 4x4 in Stone went out of business this firm is the only one I have heard of that can supply protectors in this country. I'm told you have to contact them by phone as they do not show them on the web-site(as far as I can see)

http://www.4x4at.com/contact.php


----------



## rl1 (May 24, 2007)

Thanks All, i'll take a look on Friday and give it a go!!! Failing that, i'll ask the AA man at Dover....LOL Thanks again


----------



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

*headlamp deflectors*

while we are at it what about ones for my hymer ,about 75mm round lamps regards gary


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

I used that template for my mk7 Tranny and have been fine since we came over to France at the end of August and now in Spain.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Gaffa Tape*

I always make my own out of Gaffa Tape.
Look very neat & tidy


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

*XENON HEADLIGHTS*

How do you make Xenon headlights dip the other side??


----------



## MrRob (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: XENON HEADLIGHTS*



CliveMott said:


> How do you make Xenon headlights dip the other side??


that sounds like the start of a joke

... reverse off the ferry into the sea maybe? :roll:

or they could have a switch behind them to adjust ... hand book or dealer should be able to advise ... unless its an Iveco


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

My R/V will be due for its first MOT in January 2009. 

How do I convert the headlights for a Ford Econoline 450 that have never been converted for the UK ? The beam seems to show in a straight line when dipped.


----------



## ronin56 (May 25, 2007)

rl1 said:


> Hi All,
> Can anyone help with the following: Going to France at the weekend and will be travelling at night, I have the headlight deflectors but no idea where to fix them. It is on a new style Ford Transit 2007 and the headlights have NO markings whatsoever, any ideas where these should be placed? Anyone else fitted them to a transit?
> 
> Many Thanks in Advance


I hope you're also aware that it is now compulsory in France to carry a high-viz 'gilet' or waistcoat, accessible without leaving the vehicle, and also a warning triangle. Both items need to be 'CE approved' and there is a 90 Euro on-the-spot fine for each infringement so get them before you leave if you can as spot checks are not uncommon in France.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Both items need to be 'CE approved'


So the ones we bought from the local market aren't acceptable....another racket :roll:

(sorry-off topic!)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Telbell said:


> > Both items need to be 'CE approved'
> 
> 
> So the ones we bought from the local market aren't acceptable....another racket :roll:
> ...


I'd be surprised if they're not. Look at the label in the seam and it should read "CE approved" somewhere.

I understand to get CE approval for this use they must have reflective tape bands as well as being a suitable fluorescent colour - ie orange or yellow.

The regulations are quite complex and I doubt any police officer anywhere would want to get into discussion if you were wearing a suitable jacket or carrying one within easy reach inside your van .

See:

HSE

G


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks G...tha's common sense buit it doesn't always prevail! I must admit I did't check when I bought them-I'll have a look when I'm next down the garden.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Invicta said:


> My R/V will be due for its first MOT in January 2009.
> 
> How do I convert the headlights for a Ford Econoline 450 that have never been converted for the UK ? The beam seems to show in a straight line when dipped.


Have a look at the attached link. I hope it helps

http://www.motuk.co.uk/manual_160.htm


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone with a Fiat X250 or derivative who wants the polycarbonate protective shields mentioned earlier, Messrs Climair sell them, and very reasonably priced too.

>> See here <<

Just got a telephone message from them to apologise for slow delivery as they have been let down by their suppliers.

Delivery (to me) is anticipated for about 21st November.

That's all I know - hope they fit our Peugeot. :? 8O


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
As for beam benders, I do the same as all the other europeans when they come to this country ABSOLUTELY NOTHING other than setting the beam as low as it will go. So far I have no problem nobody flashes me to indicate that I am dazzling them so until they do I shall do nothing.


----------



## pelicanpete (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: XENON HEADLIGHTS*



MrRob said:


> CliveMott said:
> 
> 
> > How do you make Xenon headlights dip the other side??
> ...


Beg to differ. My Concorde/Iveco has Hella Xenons and there is a lever on each unit to switch the beam...


----------

